# Early heat in Nigerian dwarf?



## Aj Valenzuela (Jul 25, 2019)

We had two baby girls (star and jab jab) born on december 25th 2018, and Jab Jab (now 6 months old) just had a baby, if the gestation period is ~5 months that must mean she got pregnant at 1 month old, right? How does that happen??


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 25, 2019)

If they were born on December 25th, doesn't that make them 7 months old?  That would mean she got bred at 2 months.  It happens....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 25, 2019)

Yup. That's why you have to separate your bucklings by 8 weeks old and shouldn't run a buck with your herd. Sounds like you got lucky! Your doe lived! Nigerians are fertile at a young age.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome to the wonderful, joyful, stressful life with goats.  Welcome to BYH!  Glad you found us, double glad you are here.

We would love to see pictures of Star, Jab Jab and Jab's kids, when you get a moment.  We are picture addicts and freely admit that.  

Please and thank you.


----------



## Kass (Apr 29, 2020)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yup. That's why you have to separate your bucklings by 8 weeks old and shouldn't run a buck with your herd. Sounds like you got lucky! Your doe lived! Nigerians are fertile at a young age.


Im glad I found this thread! I just got a 4 month old ND doe 2 weeks ago. She was 3.5 months old at the time. The breeders housed their bucks with their does! 2 mature bucks, and some younger ones. It didn't even occur to me until now that our sweet little Tilly could be pregnant way too young! If she is, is there a chance she or her kids will make it? Is there a chance she's not pregnant?


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Kass said:


> Im glad I found this thread! I just got a 4 month old ND doe 2 weeks ago. She was 3.5 months old at the time. The breeders housed their bucks with their does! 2 mature bucks, and some younger ones. It didn't even occur to me until now that our sweet little Tilly could be pregnant way too young! If she is, is there a chance she or her kids will make it? Is there a chance she's not pregnant?


Was or is your Doe pregnant?
I honestly don't understand why no one replies back to threads or answer questions?


----------



## Kass (Jun 2, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Was or is your Doe pregnant?
> I honestly don't understand why no one replies back to threads or answer questions?


I got an ultrasound done. The vet didnt see any babies. But tilly could've been a few days outside the window for an ultrasound. We are like 90% sure that shes not pregnant.


----------

